# keeping to bearded dragons together?



## Reffy (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi,

As some of you may know i just got a male bearded dragon Spike ,
i want to get spike a girlfriend and was just wondering if it is ok to keep to bearded dragons together?
There enclosure is 5, 4, 2 and has three levels to it 
Top level is basking each have separate one's and are located each side of the cage,
Second Level has hides again both separate and are located each side of the cage cage,
and bottom level has water bowls separate again and located each side again 
also bottom level is for running

Here are some pics it is not finished yet have only done spikes hide, basking and water,








Do you think i could keep together?


----------



## Reffy (Dec 27, 2010)

Also i have to add more logs ect.


----------



## nicman72 (Dec 27, 2010)

LOL! Unfortunately, reptiles aren't really into girlfriends, or any long-lasting, meaningful relationships for that matter! Beardies are a solitary animal; in the wild they only come together to fight (males) or mate. These encounters are brief and seldom. 
Having said that, plenty of people successfully keep a breeding pair or trio in the one 4' (absolute minimum) enclosure. Just be aware that there is no guarantee that your beardies will get along, which may result in injuries and the added expense of a second enclosure.
Females are generally more tolerant of close living with each other. Mature males simply can't live together, so make sure that when you buy Spike's 'girlfriend', she is DEFINITELY a girl! Which means she'll have to be at least 6mo ish to sex... 
Anyway, good luck, and post pics when you get her!
Nic


----------



## Reffy (Dec 27, 2010)

nicman72 said:


> LOL! Unfortunately, reptiles aren't really into girlfriends, or any long-lasting, meaningful relationships for that matter! Beardies are a solitary animal; in the wild they only come together to fight (males) or mate. These encounters are brief and seldom.
> Having said that, plenty of people successfully keep a breeding pair or trio in the one 4' (absolute minimum) enclosure. Just be aware that there is no guarantee that your beardies will get along, which may result in injuries and the added expense of a second enclosure.
> Females are generally more tolerant of close living with each other. Mature males simply can't live together, so make sure that when you buy Spike's 'girlfriend', she is DEFINITELY a girl! Which means she'll have to be at least 6mo ish to sex...
> Anyway, good luck, and post pics when you get her!
> Nic


 
Wow Thanks yeah i thought i would have to watch just to make sure and i want his girlfriend to be about a year and a half to 2 years cause spike it a year and a half old


----------



## Snowman (Dec 27, 2010)

(Just remember when referring to a number it's written as two or 2......... not to)


----------



## Reffy (Dec 27, 2010)

Snowman said:


> (Just remember when referring to a number it's written as two or 2......... not to)


 That didn't answer my Question,
And sorry I got one word wrong...


----------



## Dannyboi (Dec 27, 2010)

nicman72 said:


> LOL! Unfortunately, reptiles aren't really into girlfriends


there are reps that mate for life.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 27, 2010)

Snowman said:


> (Just remember when referring to a number it's written as two or 2......... not to)


 typo - definition of typo by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.

Back on topic - many people keep their beardies together. Just remember that pairings could result in babies and that means more enclosures ect


----------



## falana1 (Dec 27, 2010)

i keep my three together & i have no problme with them .


----------



## Reffy (Dec 27, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> typo - definition of typo by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia.
> 
> Back on topic - many people keep their beardies together. Just remember that pairings could result in babies and that means more enclosures ect



Haha i know cant wait to have babies and thanks xD

---------- Post added 27-Dec-10 at 09:12 PM ----------




falana1 said:


> i keep my three together & i have no problme with them .



Yeah the pet shop i got him off had 3 males together with only one basking spot hence why i bought him... wish i could buy all 3 ,
Just wanted to make sure you could and it wasn't just the pet shops being cruel... 
And Thanks


----------



## Reffy (Dec 27, 2010)

Just thought i'd upload finished levels still have to add second light, hide and water bowls


----------



## Tinky (Dec 28, 2010)

I raised two male dragons together in the same 1200x600x600 tank.

They started being semi agressive towards each other at around the nine month mark.

The tank is now divided with a piece of glass about 350 high. They can be left together on the same side, and will feed and bask together, but every now and then they start trying to dominate each other.

Not worth the risk of leaving them together unsupervised. Also they watch each other through the glass, but do not head bob, or show agression unless they are together.

Good neibours, but not good flatmates.

_And before I get flamed, I have made a 1500 two teired enclosure that I will be moving them into soon, so please lets not get side tracked by a debate on minimum enclosure size._


----------



## rio_rat (Dec 30, 2010)

i have what used to be my breeding pair living together, they mated last season and she had to be desexed due to egg binding  poor bub. but my male is not very dominant and they are snuggle buds  i also have 2 yearling ladies together who are a bit more dominant, but still good. i would never house 2 males though.


----------



## gregcranston (Dec 30, 2010)

It's all about the dominance of the males, I used to have a male in with 2 different females for years and they were great. But I now have two different males and tried them with girls, but they were just far too dominant, they were giving the females too much grief and started doing damage to the back of their necks, so after 5 weeks and a few clutches of eggs, the pairs had to be separated. So just try it out and see, but yes if they breed, it may mean lots and lots of babies, which are a handful!!

Awesome enclosure btw!!


----------



## Nicole74 (Dec 30, 2010)

Tinky said:


> I raised two male dragons together in the same 1200x600x600 tank.
> 
> They started being semi agressive towards each other at around the nine month mark.
> 
> ...


 
I like that 
Good neibours, but not good flatmates.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jan 1, 2011)

I keep my boy and girl together, 4 years no problems, might depend on individual animals but mine seem to like spooning when they sleep.


----------



## melluvssnakes (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi, I keep two lots of boys together. One lot (mine) have been together since they were very young. Nearly a year old now and I've never had any problems with them dominating each other. They did get agressive towards their younger female friend though, so I removed her, and no worries now! 
The other lot of boys I keep were not introduced until they were well matured. One of the boys (Spike) is an old codger and we believe the other mature boy (Rex) is actually a hermaphrodite, so that might be why they have no problems. Rex head bobs a lot at his reflection on the glass doors, and his beard is nearly always tinged black, but he's never been agressive towards old Spike. 
I think that you can keep boys together, as long as you keep them together and don't seperate them for extended periods of time. But of course, separating them is imperative if they do get cranky really often


----------



## Jacquie (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a bachelor pad of males - 2 central beardies and 2 water dragons - and they all get on fine. They are in a 6ft x 4ft enclosure with only the one basking spot which the central beardies share and a ceramic heat element that the water dragons share. One of the central beardies (also called Spike) is the dominant one, but he doesn't do much more than head bobbing to the others. I don't know what would happen if I introduced a female though. If I let them out in the house together, Spike tries to mate with them, but in the enclosure everything is fine.


----------



## cement (Jan 9, 2011)

They're gonna fall in there.


----------



## razzman (Jan 10, 2011)

ahh just been reading this very interesting an i agree that each dragon would be different i have 5 6-8 wk old babies in my tank at the moment its a 2ft by 2ft by 2ft an b4 people grill me for it im building them a 6ft by 3ft by 2ft tank all mine seem to be getting along fine dont know if itsbecause there from the same batch or just cause there still young does anyone know if they will try to bread even though there from the same batch of eggs


----------



## nagini-baby (Jan 10, 2011)

yes they will try and they willl probably succeed


----------



## Reffy (Jan 12, 2011)

ok thanks guys


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 12, 2011)

be careful the dragons don't fall off the ramps. They might hurt themselves


----------



## Reffy (Jan 12, 2011)

There is mesh wrapped around and stapled underneath the ramps to prevent that from happening ,


----------



## Screamsalot (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow love the delux apartment hehe i have two boys as well they are turning 1 this month and sulk if seprated lol we tried and failed so now they stay togeather.
We want a couple of girls too but worried it will make them change so ifany one has any ideas please let me know


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 13, 2011)

gee you guys are lucky, my 2 boys need seperate bedrooms, as soon as they see each other they attack, theyre so aggressive towards each other its scary!!
Of 5 girls, lately i need to split them up into a pair and triplet or 2 pairs and a single depending on how much of a bitch Kaida feels like being that day. 

they have so much space, like a bedroom each or per pair or the bottom floor of the house all on seperate windowsills, they just dont always get along.


----------

